# Manually Insert Stop Function on Barudan Machine



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Is there any way to manually insert a stop function in a design on a Barudan Machine? I have a design that needs a stop function so I can insert puff. Thanks


----------



## hakunamatata1 (Jul 30, 2019)

No I don't think there is a way. Im happy to insert it for you if u can email me the file.


----------



## Will27 (Oct 7, 2014)

Depending on model, this should work on D series or later, not sure on earlier ones

1. Float or sew up to the stitch you want to insert the stop code and stop the machine.
2. Press and hold the Teach key until the screen changes (All functions)
3. Use the + - keys to change the code to C00 (stop)
4. Press execute button


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Not sure about that machine, most commercial machines will stop if you program the same color change twice in a row. If you code your design say for the placement, then tackdown stitches using different colors and then assign them to the same needle, most machines will take that as a stop. Worth a try?


----------



## hakunamatata1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Basically any color change function can be changed to a stop. Done it a million times on the machine.


----------



## seamstress2022 (11 mo ago)

hakunamatata1 said:


> Basically any color change function can be changed to a stop. Done it a million times on the machine.


Hi, how would you do this on a Barudan single head industrial? I can't find clear instructions anywhere and the listed steps above didn't work as there is no execute button available once I shift to the C00 option. There is also a Manual Add Stop button that lights up but then doesn't seem to do anything.


----------

